# Work and Study permits at PORT OF ENTRY



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi my family have applied through sinp.is it true that when sinp comes through ,we can get on plane and buy work permit with proof of job offer etc at port of entry.


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

What is simp?

You need the visa before ariving


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

belcher said:


> What is simp?
> 
> You need the visa before ariving


Saskatchewan Immigrant Nominee Program

SINP is an application for permanent residence... As far as I am aware, the is no job offer requirement for it. PR is your permit to work, once you have been granted PR you don't need to buy a work permit. It sounds like you are confusing permanent residence with temporary work permit. With a TWP you can have your permit issued at POE with proof of LMO and an offer of employment (as long as your job doesn't require a medical), you do not need to get the permit before arriving.


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

well i thought when i get sinp that as a faster option we could fly out and buy tempory permit to speed things up.you are probably laughing at that.so if sinp takes 3 months ,what is next step.we are irish so dont need visa


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

dealdish said:


> well i thought when i get sinp that as a faster option we could fly out and buy tempory permit to speed things up.you are probably laughing at that.so if sinp takes 3 months ,what is next step.we are irish so dont need visa


How much do they sell temp work permits for?


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

belcher said:


> how much do they sell temp work permits for?


temp work permit 150


----------



## Esthereste (Apr 17, 2012)

Hello, I am wondering how do I apply a temporary visa? I am current at Singapore and wanted to Canada seek for a job. thank you


----------



## Andy H (Mar 16, 2012)

I have been offered a job in saskatoon, the company that has offered the job has told me that they will do the LMO, i will need medical, passport, job offer and contract of employment and of course the LMO. 

Once i arrive in the airport i file for the temp work permit and then when in saskatoon the worker number (similar to our prsi number) 

i think that is all you need but i will have to check into it further.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Andy H said:


> I have been offered a job in saskatoon, the company that has offered the job has told me that they will do the LMO, i will need medical, passport, job offer and contract of employment and of course the LMO.
> 
> Once i arrive in the airport i file for the temp work permit and then when in saskatoon the worker number (similar to our prsi number)
> 
> i think that is all you need but i will have to check into it further.


If you require a medical you cannot apply for a TWP at POE.


----------



## Christy12 (Mar 1, 2012)

The medical required by that particular company is for the company not the actual job if this makes sense


----------



## Christy12 (Mar 1, 2012)

The medical required by that particular company is for the company not the actual job if this makes sense


----------



## jacq1101 (Apr 28, 2012)

Yes, with a LMO, you do the medical (if required, depends on the job, will say on the LMO), then when you get to your point of entry, you hand over your LMO, job offer letter and then they immigration people put the work permit into your passport.
I am not sure if you can apply for the SINP outside of Saskatchewan but the best place to check is their website.


----------



## jacq1101 (Apr 28, 2012)

Actually I should clarify, what we did is we got the LMO, I did my medical (my husband didn't need one) and I also put in our application for a TWP. (You need the LMO number for this) Then when the application is approved, you fly out and at the port of entry you hand over the LMO and other documentation (job offer letter, passports and information from CIC regarding work permit approval). Then the actual permit gets put into your passports.


----------

